# My new Himalayan Rat has earned his name as of today~ Pics inside!



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

I noticed my new little fella pushing his bedding around his cage with his paws and snout like a little bulldozer. He also loves to "Doze" off on my lap after wearing himself out exploring for 20 mins.

Hence forth he shall be called ... "Dozer"

I took these pics within the last 20 mins and NEVER have I had such a photogenic rat:










Time for his close-up:










Just look at that profile, that is a sleepy rat!










Nothing beats sleepy-time scritches!










On the other hand, a cheese ball is definitely worth waking up for!










He was completely passed out when he heard me eating cheese balls, woke up, snatched one, ate it, then passed back out lol!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

He's adorable!


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Aww he is such a sweetie! What a cute name too.


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

Aww that's adorable!! I have a cuddler but he doesn't fall asleep on me, just gets real comfy and relaxes. Dozer is an awesome name!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Sounds like someone has found their heart rat!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you everyone!

I always have trouble coming up with just the right name. My agouti female has a temp name cause I haven't seen much of her personality yet as she was a feeder and I am still socializing her.

Dozer just sorta popped in there while he was sleeping on my lap!


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Gannyaan said:


> Sounds like someone has found their heart rat!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think you are right about that!

I love all my rats but Dozer is my buddy and can't wait to come out an snuggle when I get off work.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mattsrats said:


> I think you are right about that!I love all my rats but Dozer is my buddy and can't wait to come out an snuggle when I get off work.


I can relate, I love all my rats equal but I've got a soft spot for my cuddly Guthrie


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Aww he's so adorable. I love that little face <3


----------

